

Building A Paid API Offering - netvarun
http://blog.semantics3.com/building-a-paid-api-offering/

======
govind201
In addition, I wanted to point out another chief reason for building the API
in-house. Based on my understanding of the pricing models of 3rd party API
providers, our recurring expenses would almost have been a double-digit
percentage of our revenue in the long run. This is excluding server costs,
marketing costs etc. For the high volume traffic that we aim for, the numbers
just didn't add up.

